# What's on your dog's rabies tag?



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

OK, this is a spinoff of a discussion on my cat forum. It's a poll about "does your cat wear a collar?", and someone who works at a shelter reminded everyone that a rabies tag isn't sufficient as I.D. because the shelter isn't going to call every vet in town to find out which vet issued that tag number and has your contact info. Which I thought was odd because every rabies tag I've ever gotten (from many different vets including a low-cost spay/neuter clinic and an overseas military vet) has the vet office's name and contact info, along with the serial number for I.D. purposes. I said that and several people said that was weird because their cats' rabies tags only have the year, a serial number, and the name of the city/county. I realize a rabies tag isn't sufficient I.D. regardless of what's on it but it made me curious about what's most commonly put on rabies tags.

This is what's on my dogs' tags:
2011
RABIES VACC
xxx Vet Clinic Ltd
(clinic's address)
(clinic's phone number)
(serial number)


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Mine has a lot of the same info:

2011
RABIES VACC
(serial number)
(clinic's phone number)
(clinic name)

I keep both of my dogs' rabies tags on my keychain, though, so I can show them if necessary. On their collars they have ID tags with their name and my cell number.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Mine are the same as above: Year, vet, address, vet phone number, tag number.

The exception is the one I just recieved from where I purchased Lucy: 

Rabies tag
Angels for Animals
address
phone number
tag number
2012


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Jubel has his rabies tag and county license tag on his collar ring and a boomerang tag that slips over the collar with his name, my address and cell phone number.

The rabies tag was given while he was still at the shelter so it reads:
2009
Rabies Vacc
Friends of Homeless Animals
county, state
phone number
tag number

He's due for his booster in Oct so his new tag might be different


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Same here, clinic info is on the tag.


----------



## sscott87 (Feb 19, 2012)

Initially I just thought this thread was a bit pointless after reading the original post...

But I went and took a look. I already know that the current tags for both my cat and dog do indeed have the clinic listed on them, but I happened to stumble across my cat's tag from last year in Missouri. And it does not have the clinic on it, simply the rabies info.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Weird. We issue the exact same tag for cats that we do for dogs. I wonder if some clinics have a smaller one for cats so their info doesn't fit on it? I agree there's not much point to even having one in that case.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Willowy said:


> OK, this is a spinoff of a discussion on my cat forum. It's a poll about "does your cat wear a collar?", and someone who works at a shelter reminded everyone that a rabies tag isn't sufficient as I.D. because the shelter isn't going to call every vet in town to find out which vet issued that tag number and has your contact info. Which I thought was odd because every rabies tag I've ever gotten (from many different vets including a low-cost spay/neuter clinic and an overseas military vet) has the vet office's name and contact info, along with the serial number for I.D. purposes. I said that and several people said that was weird because their cats' rabies tags only have the year, a serial number, and the name of the city/county. I realize a rabies tag isn't sufficient I.D. regardless of what's on it but it made me curious about what's most commonly put on rabies tags.
> 
> This is what's on my dogs' tags:
> 2011
> ...



Not here.... There is no vet info on them. Here the Counties issue the tags through the vet. They have a tag number that is on file with the animal control in the county it was issued in. A quick call to the AC office can get a contact number. 

But my dog's tags are on my keychain.


----------



## sscott87 (Feb 19, 2012)

sassafras said:


> Weird. We issue the exact same tag for cats that we do for dogs. I wonder if some clinics have a smaller one for cats so their info doesn't fit on it? I agree there's not much point to even having one in that case.


The tag from the previous clinic, that I only have for the cat (as I didn't have the dog until here recently) isn't significantly smaller than the current tags I have for both. It's a bell-shaped tag, but the lettering is quite large. A smaller size would easily fit everything on there, so I can't imagine that in the case of that particular clinic it's a different tag for cats vs dog but simply that is what they use for whatever reason.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Mine has the vet's info on it. But I have second tag with my info, because in case she ever got lost, I want to know immediately rather than waiting for the vet to call me - especially if it was after hours or a weekend.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah ours has the clinic's info, the year, and the tag number on it. We took it off Biscuit's collar and don't even carry it around, though. The clinic is hundreds of miles away (near the shelter where B was rescued from last summer) and would have no idea how to get in touch with us. It's just the low-cost spay/neuter clinic where the rescue had Biscuit spayed. B is microchipped and wears an ID tag with three phone numbers and her microchip number (and the 800 number for the microchip company), plus two current city licenses (one is the regular license, the other is for the dog park). We had to prove rabies vax to get the city licenses anyway, so leaving the rabies tag on seemed pointless.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Name, address, phone of clinic and some number. No idea what that is.


----------

